# Albany, NY - Case Wheel Loader W-14 with ACS Coupler 1,064 Hours 4x4



## CATMANUNO (Sep 30, 2018)

As the title states I have a Case loader for sale.

W-14 Model. Everything works and is in real nice well taken care of shape.

All fluids were changed and the machine was given a once over.

Specs: https://cdn.machine.market/specifications/case-loaders-spec-08f92f.pdf

Please email me your contact information and I will get a hold of you promptly.

This is being sold in "as is" "where is" condition. No warranties expressed or implied.
If you want to come take a look or have any questions.

35,000 OBO


----------

